# Boss V-Plow shoes



## kerseydave (Jan 9, 2021)

I just bought a new Boss 6'6" UTV V-Plow. I want to buy shoes for it, but I don't get how it's possible to adjust the middle one. The mounts seem to be already built in, but the middle one looks like it's impossible to change back & forth using them. Any comments? Thanks.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

kerseydave said:


> I just bought a new Boss 6'6" UTV V-Plow. I want to buy shoes for it, but I don't get how it's possible to adjust the middle one. The mounts seem to be already built in, but the middle one looks like it's impossible to change back & forth using them. Any comments? Thanks.


I didn't realize there is a middle shoe. Just looked under mine. There is a hole there. 
I don't use shoes, but can your reach through the hole in the middle section where the trip spring is?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> I don't use shoes,


Must be the secret to your speed...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Must be the secret to your speed...


Now you know. Unfortunately, only for the 1st 100'...


----------



## kerseydave (Jan 9, 2021)

EWSplow said:


> I didn't realize there is a middle shoe. Just looked under mine. There is a hole there.
> I don't use shoes, but can your reach through the hole in the middle section where the trip spring is?


I'll have to go check. Yesterday, I stuck an 8 inch long screwdriver up through it & couldn't see where it comes out or if it came out at all.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Out of curiosity, why do you need shoes? 
Are you plowing a rough surface and catching the cutting edge?
If so, you can also try to adjust your angle of attack (level of the plow to the ground).


----------



## kerseydave (Jan 9, 2021)

EWSplow said:


> Out of curiosity, why do you need shoes?
> Are you plowing a rough surface and catching the cutting edge?
> If so, you can also try to adjust your angle of attack (level of the plow to the ground).


I plow concrete, pavement & gravel. If I adjust the angle for gravel, won't that leave snow behind on the hard surfaces?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

kerseydave said:


> I plow concrete, pavement & gravel. If I adjust the angle for gravel, won't that leave snow behind on the hard surfaces?


It may wanna ride up on the snow. 
Shoes will leave snow behind on asphalt and concrete. 
When gravel isn't frozen, its a difficult not to scrap it up. I backblade if possible until gravel freezes hard.
A little messing around, but you can put a pipe on the cutting edge for gravel. 
There has been plenty of conversations about them on plowsite.
Mine will also catch on uneven concrete joints. You just have to remember where they are and go slow to get over them. 
Now, i should probably also tell you that my boss UTV plow is on a jeep. A little more weight and horse power behind it, so I have a greater risk of damaging the plow.


----------



## kerseydave (Jan 9, 2021)

EWSplow said:


> It may wanna ride up on the snow.
> Shoes will leave snow behind on asphalt and concrete.
> When gravel isn't frozen, its a difficult not to scrap it up. I backblade if possible until gravel freezes hard.
> A little messing around, but you can put a pipe on the cutting edge for gravel.
> ...


I don't think they make a mounting kit for that. Haha. That would be an awesome setup.


----------



## kerseydave (Jan 9, 2021)

kerseydave said:


> I don't think they make a mounting kit for that. Haha. That would be an awesome setup.





EWSplow said:


> I didn't realize there is a middle shoe. Just looked under mine. There is a hole there.
> I don't use shoes, but can your reach through the hole in the middle section where the trip spring is?


You can't see where the hole ends, so I don't see how you would ever be able to adjust the shoe without taking a bunch of stuff apart. I'll be checking with the dealer Monday. Hopefully, I'm missing something obvious.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Maybe someone else who has used shoes will chimecin.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Well,if it is the same as the older 5'5", you have to purchase a "shoe kit",with a mount you have to use for the center.
https://cdn.bossplow.com/content/servicecenter/documents/MSC13032.pdf


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Huh


----------

